# Fatigue …



## Sop1289 (28 Novembre 2022)

Voilà 6ans que je suis assistante maternelle j’ai toujours tout donné car j’aime énormément mon travaille je travaille les week end et je fait meme des horaire atypique pour arrange les parents etc mais aujourd’hui j’ai perdu ma motivation j’ai perdu 3contrats en 2mois pour des places en crèches des parents pas honnête qui vous dise ça par message ne vous aillant jamais mentionné qu’ils les avaient inscrit en crèche…
Et la seul chose qui vous dise c’est désolé mais c’est tellement facile d’être désolé quand on est pas honnête … j’avoue que c’est compliqué en ce moment alors que pourtant j’aime énormément mon travaille mais certains parents sont décevants…
Merci d’avoir lu jusqu’au bout


----------



## LadyA. (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Il faut prendre du recul. 
Vous pouvez aimer votre métier sans pour autant vous pliez en 4 pour les pe. ..
Travailler week end et horaires atypiques,  j'espère que vous avez qd même vis 2 jours de repos consécutifs...sinon voys allez droit ds le mur 
Les pe et enfants sont juste de passage,  ne l'oubliez pas 
Bon courage


----------



## Sop1289 (28 Novembre 2022)

C’est ce que je commence à comprendre avec le temps et les déceptions que j’ai eu j’ai trop mis ma vie de côté pour mon travaille et comme vous dite il va falloir que je prenne du recul dessus car y a un moment où je ne vais plus y arrivé ..
Merci lady a


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Novembre 2022)

Revoyez vos jours et horaires de travail partez sur des contrats "normaux" et gardez vos WE les PE se plaignent de ne pas trouver mais vu comment ils vous ont laissée tomber on peut se poser des questions ! affirmez vous plus de cadeaux etc ... respectez de part et d'autre le contrat pas plus ... et si vraiment ce métier ne vous convient plus chercher un travail en dehors de chez vous ... il faut vraiment avoir la vocation pour pratiquer notre travail et les épaules solides ... je comprends votre mal être car 3 contrats pour départ en crèche merci le moral ... courage !


----------



## Caro35 (28 Novembre 2022)

Il ne faut pas accepter des contrats pour arranger les parents. Il faut répondre à leur demande dans les limites que vous vous fixez. Si cela ne colle pas, tant pis, ils trouveront quelqu’un d’autre ou un autre mode de garde qui leur conviendra.
Avec les années, j’ai appris à dire non à certaines demandes et ne regrette pas mes choix.
J’espère que vous passerez vite par-dessus ces désagréments et trouverez de nouvelles personnes avec qui travailler.
Courage, ne perdez pas le moral, le meilleur est à venir 🤞


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

3 contrats perdues en 2 mois c est énorme , vous avez réussi à en trouver d autre ? 

Je pense que vous en faite trop , horaires atypiques, travail le week-end .... Quand avez vous du temps pour vous et votre famille dans tout ça ? 
Garder vos week-ends pour vous c est important , si vous continuer comme ça vous aller droit dans le mur et vous dégouté du métier , je pense que ça en a déjà pris le chemin
Donc relaxe 😉 prenez du recule et surtout pensé à vous 😀


----------



## Petuche (28 Novembre 2022)

Comme les collègues,  prendre du recul. Ne pas accepter n'importe quel contrat pour faire plaisir aux PE, ne pas dire ''oui'' a toutes leurs demandes. Aucun remerciement la preuve en est.... prends des contrats selon tes envies ce dont ce que toi tu cherches. Ne pas en faire plus. Et garde tes week-end,  c'est primordial. Je suppose que tu as une famille, alors profite d'eux. Pense à toi et à ta santé.. . Essaie de remonter la pente et laisse ces gens sans scrupule. Qu'ils mettent leur enfants en crèche, mais la ce sera aucun week-end,  aucun arrangement... haha ha ils verront bien la différence. ..


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Novembre 2022)

Sop1289, 
Déjà, en parler de ce ras le bol comme tu viens de le faire c'est déjà un grand pas. 
Travailler les weekends, faire des heures supplémentaires, déjà attention d'être dans les clous. 
Cet aspect technique évoqué, oui, souvent notre investissement est peu de chose concernant les choix des parents employeurs. 
Il faut savoir l'intégrer car c'est une des caractéristiques de notre profession. Essentiels et jetables tout à la fois voilà ce que nous sommes. 
Donc toujours penser à soi. Ne pas risquer le burn out. 
Savoir dire oui parfois mais surtout apprendre à dire non.
Tu joues de malchance c'est certain en ce moment. Mais la roue tourne. D'autres familles te feront confiance. Et tu verras parfois et même souvent cela se passe très bien. 
Après la pluie le beau temps.


----------



## NounouNat2 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Ayant fait un burn out, dans mon ancien job, j'en ai tiré des conclusions.
Il faut savoir s'écouter et lâcher prise (je viens de finir une formation sur le lâcher prise,  je l'a recommande 1000 fois)
Il est important de se recentrer avant d'être définitivement dégoûtée.
Pour la perte de contrats, vous avez droit à pôle emploi (Si vous avez assez côtisé), alors même si c'est une maigre consolation, cela peut vous permettre de tenir en attendant des jours meilleurs (qui viendront, nul doute) et surtout de vous reposer.
Transformer le négatif en positif, aide à se ressourcer.


----------



## Sop1289 (28 Novembre 2022)

J’ai l’impression que notre travaille n’est pas valorisé et que ces au besoin des parents et quand ils ont plus besoin ils ne réfléchisse que pour eux et même pour certain enfant ils ne veulent pas faire d’adaptation les change de nounous tous les 3mois et vous avez beau leur expliquer que ce n’est pas stable pour un enfants ils vous font bien comprendre qu’ils font ce qu’ils veulent et que c’est pas grave si l’enfant a du mal à s’adapter 
Ils trouvent que les nounous sont chère il y a n’a même qui ce permette de vous demande si il faut vous payé pendant nos vacances je trouve sa aberrant que l’on soie autant peut considère comme employé ..


----------



## NounouNat2 (28 Novembre 2022)

*sop1289 : c'est bien pour toutes les raisons que vous venez d'évoquer qu'il faut apprendre à lâcher prise, à se détacher, pour se préserver d'une part, MAIS surtout pour se sentir mieux et par ricochet attirer des personnes positives, respectueuses.
Alors c'est difficile, je vous l'accorde et à tout âge, mais avec de l'entraînement, on y arrive, petit à petit.*
Nous sommes de passage dans la vie des PE, des enfants, tout comme, ils le sont pour nous


----------



## NounouNat2 (28 Novembre 2022)

Il faut avant tout se respecter soi même, se chouchouter, s'aimer, définir, ce qui est essentiel pour nous et se détacher du reste.
Ruminer, être en colère, nous fait AVANT tout du mal à nous, avec parfois et souvent des conséquences physiques.
Il faut garder à l'esprit que dans le MEILLEUR des cas, nous aurons les familles, jusqu'au 3 ans de l'enfant, que même dans l'idéal, c'est court, qu'il va falloir sans cesse, se vendre, se renouveller, s'adapter. Que tout cela, peut être stressant, qu'il y a beaucoup d'incertitudes financières, MAIS, si on accepte ces contraintes, que l'on veut continuer ce métier, il faut alors, "accueillir" les mauvais côtés en apprenant à lâcher prise, se recentrer, sur le moment présent et les avantages, que l'on oublie trop souvent.


----------



## Griselda (28 Novembre 2022)

J'ai envie de te conseiller une formation complémentaire: "Prendre soin de soi pour mieux prendre soin des autres". Elle t'aidera à comprendre comment t'accorder le respect que tu aimerais recevoir des autres.

Par expérience ce ne sont pas les PE qui ont les demandes les plus atypiques qui te remercient le mieux, ni qui se soucient le plus de la constance nécessaire au bon épanouissement de leur bébé. 
Voilà pourquoi il faut commencer par bien identifier tes propres besoins et donc tes limites pour pouvoir être bien dans ton métier et face à des personnes respectueuses AUSSI de tes besoins.
La double peine c'est qu'en méprisant cet aspect là, se dévouant corps et âmes, non seulement les PE ne réalisent pas le sacrifice que ça te demande mais en prime tu serais tentée d'être encore plus en attente de reconnaissance, c'est dire que la deception est casi ineluctable.

Ceci dit un point m'interpelle: tu dis que tu accueillais en WE et que les petits sont partis à la creche... mais la creche accueille le WE à présent? Ou bien ces Parents n'avaient finalement plus besoin d'un accueil en HA?


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Novembre 2022)

Griselda je suis en train de suivre cette formation justement. J'ai encore un samedi à suivre (deux fois sept heures).
Super formation. Je la conseille à tous. Un groupe très sympa en plus. Et une formatrice très investie. 
Vivement samedi prochain !


----------



## Griselda (28 Novembre 2022)

Oui et j'ai trouvé perso qu'elle m'avait apporté encore plus au bout de quelques mois, surement le temps d'integrer et comprendre certaine chose


----------



## Sop1289 (28 Novembre 2022)

Je ne sais pas je pense surtout que comme je suis plus souple niveau horaire il me les laisse alors que beaucoup ne travaille pas et vienne plus tard ou des fois les familles les récupère wendy la crèche puisque de toute façon il n’y a pas le choix


----------



## Griselda (28 Novembre 2022)

Hum, il va être temps que ta bienveillance s'applique d'abord à toi, puis aux enfants avant les PE...
Plus on courbe l'échine et moins on nous respecte tu sais...


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour @Sop1289

*Alors TOUJOURS voir VOTRE INTÉRÊT.

se le mettre en tête pour durer dans le métier et continuer à l’aimer MAIS pas à en être ESCLAVE.*

lire sur ce forum cela sera positif pour vous, voir les différentes situations vécues par les AM et comment les gérer ainsi qu’au niveau des salaires.

*Vous êtes dans quelle région ? Combien d’habitants dans votre commune ?
combien d’AM dans votre commune ? ça vous donnera une idée de l’offre et de la demande.*

📌 Vous faire connaître sur internet, annonces chez les commerçants, appelez la mairie qui a des contacts avec des nouveaux arrivants, même des agences immobilières qui sont très intéressées pour vendre car des acquéreurs demandent S’IL y a des AM.

*Se mettre sur le sife monenfant.fr qui est OBLIGATOIRE pour les AM *


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Sop1289 

*📢 j’ai reçu par mail ce matin pour mettre à jour mes dispos sur monenfant.fr*

📌 Pensez y pour trouver des contrats « normaux »

Bon courage 😊


----------



## liline17 (29 Novembre 2022)

moi aussi, j'ai reçu ce mail, mais impossible de me connecter


----------



## B29 (29 Novembre 2022)

Moi aussi, j'ai reçu le mail et je me suis réactualisée. 
Mais je n'ai jamais été contacté vis ce site.


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ma collègue vient de de ravoir son renouvellement et la puer ne lui a pas dit que c'était obligé pour le site monenfant.fr de la CAF ???


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

@angèle1982

Alors ENCORE chaque PMI dit et fait à sa sauce.

La « logique » est malgré tout que ce soit à jour pour les parents afin qu’ils trouvent rapidement une AM dispo, car c’est la galère pour les parents de faire toutes les listes en commençant par À etc.

Une maman m’avait contactée en commençant à la fin de la liste, + de chance pour elle selon ses dires que j’ai été moins sollicitée et elle a été logique. Celles qui sont en début de liste sont toujours complètes car les parents ne cherchent pas midi à quatorze heure. Normal !

Et c’est dans l’intérêt de l’AM de mettre à jour pour choisir éventuellement ses contrats.

J’avoue + d’appels par ce site depuis 1 an car la PMI dit aux parents d’aller sur ce site.


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

En effet être inscrite et s'actualiser sur le site monenfant.fr est devenu obligatoire (avec risque de sanction) même s'il ne fonctionne pas toujours très bien, qu'il reste peu utilisé par les PE.

J'imagine que l'idée c'est que plus les AMs l'emploiront et plus les PE auront inetret à l'utiliser aussi?


----------



## Caro35 (29 Novembre 2022)

Je viens de m’actualiser sur le site et j’ai vu que des AM de ma commune ne sont pas référencées alors qu’elles sont agréées depuis plusieurs années, bizarre ?
@Chantou1 ton nom de famille c’est Zenatti, Zidane, Zeta-Jones ?


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ou Ladesou ? 😉🙃
A mon tour j'essaie de faire de l'humour mais après aurore50 difficile de faire mouche !


----------



## Caro35 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Catie6432 
Je n’avais pas vu le post avec les messages d’Aurore50, du coup j’ai fait une recherche… Elle n’y va pas avec le dos de la cuillère avec son lien de subordination 😆 😆


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

Caro35, tu avais raté quelque chose ! Enfin c'est aussi ce qui fait la richesse du forum. Un peu "d'ambiance" ne nuit pas temps que les postants restent polis et respectueux dans leurs différences. C'est l'essentiel !


----------

